# Sunterra/Diamond Point System Value



## msmsdebsm (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello:  I have been a leaseholder (2 weeks) at Royal Palm Beach Club in St. Maarten since it was built, and I've had years of fabulous vacations.  I was just there and attended the Sunterra sales presentation; frankly I can't believe what I heard.  Sales staff claimed a new TS customer would pay $31k for 1 week's 10,000-point value, but my ownership was worth 7,000 points and I could purchase 3,000 more for $6,000+, but for just 'average' Club Sunterra membership. My fixed week would be out of my hands into a Trust, and I could arrange (if I could find what I liked at convenient times) for various vacations or maybe I could return to Royal Palm (no guarantee), but with some small fees, etc. And my yearly maintenance fee would jump to $1000.
I don't get what the benefits would be---anyone with clarification? But what kind of vacation experience will I now have at RP if I don't 'join' the club and merely travel for my weeks (or 'give' to friends---which I was told would now cost me $!!!!) Thanks for any advice---any other RP owners here?


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 30, 2007)

If you like your TS just the way it is, then do nothing. Don't worry about any of the lies that you were told by sunterra. They will manage your TS and you can use your fixed week as you have in the past. 


There are several point systems which after taking over management of a property suggest that it would be best for the old deeded owner to "upgrade" their ownerships to whatever company is now managing the property.  Sunterra, Shell and Starwood have all done this. Generally, this isn't a good idea for the owners which like to use their TS personally each year.


----------



## Spence (Mar 30, 2007)

If you're happy the way you are and have been since it was built, do nothing and you'll still use your weeks the same way or trade them through RCI or an independent.

I have owned four 2BR weeks at RPB, deeded 38,39,40,41 but FLOAT 14-50 if I remember correctly.  I added them to my Club account (value was 6000 each) and then I was able to book any date available when the reservation window opened 12months in advance using up to 24,000 points.

You said you owned two weeks... didn't say what size but most units are 2BR.  I don't see where they come up with a value of 7000.  You can see the point 'price' of any week at RPB by looking at the SunOptions Directory.  Sometimes when you have a FLOAT the exact value is an average.

I have recently sold all my RPB weeks, bought for $50 each and sold for between $2500 and $3500.  OK Cindy I need an ortho guy, too.  The maintenance fee per point  MF/pt  was way too high for me.

The average developer price for SunOptions/points in the Trust as sold in Williamsburg is
$30,450 for 10,000
$37,200 for 15,000
so the sales staff was telling the truth, imagine that.

The average price to 'convert' a deeded or RTU week(s) like you have is about $5000 - $6000 for 2000 to 3000 extra points to package with the value you're trading in.  There are a couple scenarios where you relinquish and get all Trust or you keep your deed and give them the use plus the extra Trust points.

Sunterra Forum








msmsdebsm said:


> Hello:  I have been a leaseholder (2 weeks) at Royal Palm Beach Club in St. Maarten since it was built, and I've had years of fabulous vacations.  I was just there and attended the Sunterra sales presentation; frankly I can't believe what I heard.  Sales staff claimed a new TS customer would pay $31k for 1 week's 10,000-point value, but my ownership was worth 7,000 points and I could purchase 3,000 more for $6,000+, but for just 'average' Club Sunterra membership. My fixed week would be out of my hands into a Trust, and I could arrange (if I could find what I liked at convenient times) for various vacations or maybe I could return to Royal Palm (no guarantee), but with some small fees, etc. And my yearly maintenance fee would jump to $1000.
> I don't get what the benefits would be---anyone with clarification? But what kind of vacation experience will I now have at RP if I don't 'join' the club and merely travel for my weeks (or 'give' to friends---which I was told would now cost me $!!!!) Thanks for any advice---any other RP owners here?


----------



## msmsdebsm (Mar 31, 2007)

*Thanks for the Info*

Thank you all so much!  Ok--this sets my mind at rest.  I'll keep my weeks 10 & 11, My ex is going with Sunterra for week 9, and we'll sell week 12.  I love St. Maarten, and already have offers for rentals for my weeks in 2008. This is just another aspect of making money for the industry, and I believe in free enterprise, but it is all mind boggling!
As for the point system, I own at Marriott's Ford's Colony. Mariott's very easy to deal with, straightforward & courteous, and they make every effort to have happy clients---whether you return to your home resort (we actually own the land!), or use points for another resort, hotel, or travel---without  a lot of extra fees.


----------

